# Any one else get a firetruck to show up?



## Scarey Old Man (Oct 15, 2010)

Seriously had a fire truck with lights and sirens show up about 5:00 pm once we fired up the fog machine.

Does this mean I should inform the fire department before I use my fog machine again?

btw Chauvet Hurricane H-1300 Fogger H1300 Smoke Machine is the machine I used set on continuous.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow. We didn't get a fire truck to come, though one older(late 60s) friend was a little concerned when she saw my props smoking. She said "I'm not sure if that should be doing that or not." and my mom told her that it was just the fogger, and I pushed the trigger button to show her I was doing it, lol, everyone else thought it was cool.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Mr Scary Old Man: I use the same fogger (also on continuous) and although we have a FD station 4 blocks away, we did not get a visit. However, I did get a police cruiser stop by to take a look and make sure I was not burning anything.

As a side note, I went down to the local convenience store to stock up on ice and, when I looked back toward the house (approx 1/2 mile away) I could see the fog rising... It's no wonder somebody didn't call the FD!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

We have a VFD less than a mile from us, but a lot of my neighbors are Vols there so they know what to expect. 1 hour in we had a Sheriff's Deputy ride by. He asked me to turn it down. He said the fog rolling down the street was causing unsafe driving conditions. No neighbor complaints, he said he just saw the smoke from the road outside our neighborhood. I was using a VEI 935 and froggys.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

I too had a police car SLOWLY drive by checking things out!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I've had the fire dpt. show up before. I just call them and remind them and my neighbours since it was a neighbour that thought my garage was on fire when I was testing my fog machines.


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

We used to get both the police and fire department coming to our yard haunt years ago. Finally the neighbors got used to to our test runs with the foggers and the stopped calling. We did warn the neighborhood later when we were "testing" but we would still get some of the patrols. It was funny because we would see the cops/ fireman's families Halloween night TOT.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Fire truck!!!!*

Holy Cow...How big is that machine. The closest I got was a firepit that got a little out of control last summer. do you have pictures of the "cloud".


----------



## u46221 (Aug 30, 2010)

This has happened to me for the past 3 years, and this year they just parked the truck across from my house before I fired up the show. I think it is a running joke with them.
Mind you that this a small town and they are not harassing in anyway just joining in the fun. 

I am running 2 1300 hurricanes and 2 eliminator 1000 w/chillers.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I live in a small town where when I fire up the foggers, 2 or 3 VFD cars come racing down the street, slow down at my house, and then sheepishly turn around in the cul de sac and head back. You can actually see the disappointment in their faces, like "Man I thought that was gonna be the one we we're waiting for! I coulda been on the scene first!"


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

No firetrucks at my house this year.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

No firetrucks yet, but that's probably because the fire chief lives two doors down and his wife always attends our Pre-halloween party. The Police do however heavily scout my haunt in the two days prior to the main day ( think they are just curious).

By rights I should probably get a citation for causing a travel hazard, since I have 5 fog machines (3 on chillers) runnung full time in a very small yard. The haze travels several blocks. ALL of my neighbors know about my haunt and at least for now tolorate my extreme halloween. Side note, most say that the haze contributes to the erie atmosphere upon approaching my block. I'm definately glad to have such cool and supoportive neighbors.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

We don't have the fire trucks show up, but the cops drive past all the time. We have had tiki torches burning and they never give us a hard time. On Halloween night, members of the fire department show up, with their families and their wagon full of beer and go through our yard. I figure if they are aware of it and don't say anything, we're fine.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Had the Fire dept show up in the spring when we have our fire pit going. My dad is a retired PD. When the FD show up the long timers always tell the rookies about the fun parties they have had at my dads house, and they then stay and chat for a few then leave.


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

No fire trucks, but did have a Police Officer stop by, to tell me he liked my display!


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Many police drive bys, but no fire trucks. I did fog out the whole block. We had perfect fog conditions this year with a very slight breeze drifting the fog across the lawn. I had 5 machines up and running, 3x 400w a 1600 and a 1800. Went through 3x Gallons of Froggy's. 

I also found out that the best fog chiller I've ever seen is a metal casket (real) on a 39F day. Fog from that baby hit the ground and stayed there. Made the green laser vortex really stand out..

Things I learned: 
1) Froggy's fog is well worth the extra $$ - It don't dissapate at all. 
2) Blue Lasers don't work in the vortex (Can't see 'em)
3) Metal caskets = fog chillers

RandalB


----------

